# Série Hermès - Incompréhensions au sujet des prix



## Lolo43d (27 Mars 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai l'intention d'achat d'une Apple Watch et regardais donc les différentes gammes à titre d'information.

J'ai constaté que le modèle "Hermès" suivant coûte : 1299€
> Apple Watch Hermès 40mm - Boîtier en acier inoxydable avec Bracelet Simple Tour en cuir Barénia Fauve : 1299€.

Or, si l'on cumule à l'unité la plus chère des Apple Watch en acier inoxydable (hors-série "Hermès") avec le même bracelet Hermès à l'unité :
- Apple Watch 40mm - Boîtier en acier inoxydable avec Bracelet Sport blanc : 699€ +
- Bracelet Simple Tour en cuir Barénia Fauve 40 mm : 369€

Le prix total est alors de 1068€ soit 231€ de moins.

Je ne comprends donc pas cet énorme écart de prix.
En effet, à part les quelques cadrans propre à la série "Hermès", je n'ai pas constaté d'autres différences... Avez-vous une explication ?

Merci par avance


----------



## NSI (27 Mars 2019)

Bonjour  A part le packaging et les cadrans personnalisés il n'y a aucune différence. Le marketing est parfaitement rodé


----------



## Lolo43d (28 Mars 2019)

@NSI Merci pour ta réponse 
Je les adore vraiment mais ça fait vraiment très cher ces écrans épurés Hermès !

Et, bien sûr, je n'arrive pas à trouver d'équivalent dans les cadrans "standards".

Trois cadrans avec un affichage similaire et épuré s'en approche :
- Le cadran "Utilitaire" avec les 12 chiffres des heures, 4 complications (icônes discrets en couleurs sympas !). Mais il manque la possibilité de mettre une couleur de fond pastel. Le fond noir parait un peu "triste".
- Le cadran "Simple" est lui aussi épuré avec 5 complications au total mais impossible d'afficher les chiffres des heures et une couleur de fond aussi. Là aussi, le fond noir parait toujours "triste" 
- La cadran "Chronographe" très épuré avec les 12 chiffres des heures et qui comporte 4 complications et qui permet de choisir un fond pastel ! Ça me parait le juste milieu.

Avez-vous d'autres cadrans épurés à proposer ? Merci


----------



## NSI (28 Mars 2019)

@Lolo43d il existe des solutions pour installer des cadrans personnalisés. Je suis inscrit sur ce groupe FB : https://www.facebook.com/watchfaceapple/ sur lequel tu trouveras tout ce qu'il faut. une application est à installer sur ton iPhone et ton Watch et tu auras accès à une grande varoété de cadrans, la plupart payants (mais quelques € maximum. J'ai vu qu'il y avait des cadrans Hermès en préparation


----------



## Lolo43d (29 Mars 2019)

@NSI : merci pour ta réponse mais je n'utilise plus de solutions non officielles, ce que je faisais bien quand j'étais ado pourtant 

Je vais continuer à "fouiller" les différents cadrans sur l'application officielle mais j'ai bien peur d'avoir fait le tour. J'ai l'impression que la mode est plus de proposer des écrans remplis d'informations et complications...


----------



## NSI (29 Mars 2019)

Je comprends @Lolo43d et je reconnais qu'elle n'est pas des plus stables... D'ailleurs je galère actuellement après une mise à jour, je ne sais pas si je vais la conserver...Pour ce qui est des cadrans officiels en effet l'offre est plus centrée sur les cadrans digitaux à complications multiples. Il faut avouer qu'une fois bien configurés ils sont très pratiques...


----------



## Lolo43d (29 Mars 2019)

@NSI : thanks pour l'info.

En tout cas, pendant longtemps, je ne voulais pas entendre parler d'Apple Watch puis depuis quelques semaines, j'ai fortement envie de craquer 
Un simple plaisir personnel avec un bracelet Hermès surtout me tente. En effet, aujourd'hui, énormément de monde possède des iPhones et des Apple Watch classique. Simplement l'envie d'acheter un modèle un tant soit peu unique et différent du commun des mortels 

Et toi, quel modèle et génération possèdes tu ? Quel en sont tes utilisations principales ?


----------



## NSI (29 Mars 2019)

J'ai longtemps porté une samsung Gear S3 noire en accord avec mes téléphones Androïd mais depuis mon retour sur iPhone je penchais vers l'Watch pour profiter de tout l'écosystème. J'ai opté pour une Watch 4 Nike+ en 44 mm de couleur Silver. La série Nike+ a l'intérêt de fournir un bracelet plus fun pour le même prix que la version standard. Et j'ai acquis un bracelet métallique argenté sur ZAmazon (la même marque que celui que j'avais pour ma Gear S3). Cela permet une personnalisation de la montre en dehors des bracelets Apple et sans aller dans les coûts des bracelets Hermès..... il y a de nombreux modèles qui pourraient te permettre de dépenser un peu moins qu'un bracelet Hermès 

Mes utilisations de l'Watch sont notamment :

- Lecture et réponse aux notifications
- Utilisation en kit mains-libres
- Paiements sans contact (Carte bancaire, carte Ticket restaurant)
- Consultation météo
- Télécommande pour la musique de l'iPhone
- Et de temps en temps je regarde l'heure !!


----------



## Lolo43d (29 Mars 2019)

@NSI : je n'avais pas pensé au paiement avec la montre ! C'est super ça . Avant en plus une utilisation domotique pour ma part, possédant quelques ampoules Hue.

En effet, je suis tombé sur des bracelets de très bonne qualité (maroquinerie suisse à tendance luxe) et bien moins cher que ceux d'hermès : 160€ en cuir de chèvre ou crocodile et avec surpiqure et marquage d'initiales en plus 
https://www.lucrin.fr/apple/apple-watch-44mm/bracelet-elegance-apple-watch-44mm.htm

Après, je suis tombé "amoureux" des derniers bracelets d'Hermès à trois couleurs et tellement sobre (voir fichiers joint). Et bien plus moderne que les bracelets entièrement marron ou gris par exemple.


----------



## NSI (29 Mars 2019)

Ils sont magnifiques en effet mais le prix pique un peu. Cela dit, quand on aime....  Et si l'on ne prenait que des décisions rationnelles nous n'aurions ni  ni  ni


----------



## Lolo43d (31 Mars 2019)

@NSI Lol, et ça va encore, je n'ai ni iPad, ni Watch 
Et en plus, les cadrans Hermès sont assortis au bracelets multi-couleurs  !

Sinon, toujours à la recherche de cadrans sobres, voici ceux que j'ai créé après de longues dizaines et dizaines de minutes à m'amuser avec l'application "Watch" 
















Pour le cadran par défaut, même si l'utilitaire me conviendrait, j'aurai quand même une préférence pour l'Iinfographe.

Le seul problème que j'y trouve est qu'il manque les chiffres des heures sur ce dernier... Mais pourquoi est-il impossible de les ajouter  ?


----------



## NSI (31 Mars 2019)

L'iPad est le seul que je n'ai pas mais je n'en ai pas l'utilité (mais sait-on jamais...) 

On peut en effet faire des cadrans sympas avec l'application de base mais c'est vite limité. C'est vrai que les chiffres seraient pas mal sur l'infographe mais je pense qu'ils prendraient l'espace des complications autour ou alors obligerait Apple a diminuer le diamètre.


----------



## Macounette (31 Mars 2019)

Lolo43d a dit:


> (...) je suis tombé sur des bracelets de très bonne qualité (maroquinerie suisse à tendance luxe) et bien moins cher que ceux d'hermès (...)
> https://www.lucrin.fr/apple/apple-watch-44mm/bracelet-elegance-apple-watch-44mm.htm


Tiens donc, je ne savais pas mes compatriotes experts en maroquinerie. Comme quoi on en apprend tous les jours 
(après consultation du lien en question je pense qu'il est plutôt question d'_horlogerie_ suisse. )

Sérieusement, peu importe car les bracelets sont effectivement très jolis !


----------



## Lolo43d (31 Mars 2019)

Macounette a dit:


> Tiens donc, je ne savais pas mes compatriotes experts en maroquinerie. Comme quoi on en apprend tous les jours
> (après consultation du lien en question je pense qu'il est plutôt question d'_horlogerie_ suisse. )
> 
> Sérieusement, peu importe car les bracelets sont effectivement très jolis !



Ne suis pas expert de maroquinerie ou d'horlogerie, mais à la lecture de la page "A Propos de", il est bien mentionné que "Lucrin" est une entreprise Suisse de maroquinerie de luxe 
https://www.lucrin.fr/a-propos-de-lucrin.html

Mais, peu importe comme tu dis, les bracelets étant vraiment magnifiques


----------



## Lolo43d (1 Avril 2019)

J'ai fait un tour de l'historique des promotions réalisées sur les modèles Apple Watch Série 4. En voilà une conclusion :
- Apple Watch 4 - *GPS *- 40mm - Boitier en *aluminium* - Bracelet Sport noir ou Blanc : *379€* au lieu de 429€ > Vendeur : Amazon.Fr. Soit 748€ avec un bracelet Hermès à l'unité .
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/...-watch-series-4-gps-40mm-gris-sideral-1505169
- Apple Watch 4 - *GPS & Cellular* - 40mm - Boitier en *acier inoxydable* - Bracelet Sport noir : _*535€*_ au lieu de 699€ > Vendeur Amazon.It. Soit 904€ avec un bracelet Hermès à l'unité .
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/...pscellular-40mm-acier-inoxydable-noir-1525301

La 2ème promotion sur le modèle en Acier paraissant très intéressante, j'en profite pour demander si quelqu'un d'entre vous a déjà eu l'expérience de commander chez "Amazon Italien" ? Merci

En espérant que ces promotions reviennent bien sûr


----------



## Lolo43d (3 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,

Pour information, voilà ce que j'ai pu obtenir au sujet d'une réduction directement chez Apple après de nombreux échanges de mails et appels téléphoniques.

En évoquant le fait que je travaille dans la fonction publique territoriale, le conseiller téléphonique m'a proposé :
- 2% sur toutes les Apple Watch, sauf modèle Hermès : ce qui porte par exemple la Série 4 d'entrée de gamme à 420€ au lieu de 429€ 
- 2 % sur toutes les AppleCare (modèles Hermès compris),
- 10% de réduction sur les bracelets.

J'ai évoqué pleins d'arguments mais rien à faire ! Décidément, ils sont vraiment radins chez Apple


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2019)

Lolo43d a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour information, voilà ce que j'ai pu obtenir au sujet d'une réduction directement chez Apple après de nombreux échanges de mails et appels téléphoniques.
> 
> ...



Radin !! que voulez vous de plus?


----------



## Lolo43d (8 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Radin !! que voulez vous de plus?



Whaouuu ta réponse ! Réponse d'un modérateur en plus !

J'apportais des informations à la communauté en évoquant les pourcentages de réductions possibles (ce que peut de monde doit savoir d'ailleurs) sur les produits et assurances en commandant directement chez Apple et c'est tout ce que vous trouvez à répondre !

Et excusez-moi bien si je préfère garder les 2% sur la montre et 10% sur un bracelet supplémentaire dans ma poche...


----------



## NSI (8 Avril 2019)

Lolo43d a dit:


> J'ai fait un tour de l'historique des promotions réalisées sur les modèles Apple Watch Série 4. En voilà une conclusion :
> - Apple Watch 4 - *GPS *- 40mm - Boitier en *aluminium* - Bracelet Sport noir ou Blanc : *379€* au lieu de 429€ > Vendeur : Amazon.Fr. Soit 748€ avec un bracelet Hermès à l'unité .
> https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/...-watch-series-4-gps-40mm-gris-sideral-1505169
> - Apple Watch 4 - *GPS & Cellular* - 40mm - Boitier en *acier inoxydable* - Bracelet Sport noir : _*535€*_ au lieu de 699€ > Vendeur Amazon.It. Soit 904€ avec un bracelet Hermès à l'unité .
> ...



Pas mal en effet pour la version Acier. Le deal signalé par Dealabs est terminé mais une nouvelle promo est en cours : https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07JVRBH4D/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_pDXQCb79C19MM

En revanche il faut être conscient que l'achat chez Amazon.it (ça reste vendu par Amazon donc pas de soucis à craindre je pense) veut dire que la garantie à partir de la deuxième année sera opérée par Amazon et pas par Apple donc plus d'accès au Genius Bar de ton Apple Store et aucune aide d'Apple France. Personnellement j'ai fait le choix pour les deux achats neufs que j'ai réalisés (iPhone et Apple Watch) de les faire chez Apple directement pour bénéficier des services qui vont avec.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2019)

Lolo43d a dit:


> Whaouuu ta réponse ! Réponse d'un modérateur en plus !
> 
> J'apportais des informations à la communauté en évoquant les pourcentages de réductions possibles (ce que peut de monde doit savoir d'ailleurs) sur les produits et assurances en commandant directement chez Apple et c'est tout ce que vous trouvez à répondre !
> 
> Et excusez-moi bien si je préfère garder les 2% sur la montre et 10% sur un bracelet supplémentaire dans ma poche...



Ce que je veux dire , c'est que ces réductions sont déjà pas mal et que c'est difficile de faire mieux


----------



## Lolo43d (8 Avril 2019)

@NSI : en effet, après un délai de 1 à 3 mois, elle est de nouveau disponible 

Merci pour tes précisions mais ce modèle en Acier sur Amazon Italie est vraiment tentant. 535€ au lieu de 699€ !
Cela change des habituelles réductions de 50€ proposées régulièrement par Amazon et la Fnac.
- Apple Watch 4 - *GPS *- 40mm - Boitier en *aluminium* - Bracelet Sport noir ou Blanc : *379€* au lieu de 429€.
Ah si, ce week-end, j'étais tombé sur une meilleure réduction... 100€ de moins !  :
- Apple Watch 4 - *GPS + Cellular *- 40mm - Boitier en *aluminium* - Bracelet Sport noir ou Blanc : _*429*_*€* au lieu de 529€
https://consomac.fr/bonplan-10172-des-apple-watch4-cellulaires-au-prix-des-modeles-wi-fi.html

Pour résumé, 106 euros de plus pour bénéficier d'un superbe modèle Acier.
Mais comme la 3G ne me sera pas utile (je ne compte pas prendre d'abonnement, et aussi, pour profiter un maximum de la batterie), le supplément est plutôt de 156€ pour ce modèle acier.

Alors, ce supplément vaut-il la qualité "Acier" ? Car, plusieurs articles mentionnent que ces modèles se rayent autant voir plus !
https://www.watchgeneration.fr/appl...series-1-ou-2-quelle-apple-watch-choisir-6852


----------



## NSI (8 Avril 2019)

Je me suis posé la question mais je n'ai pas jugé que la différence valait ce supplément de tarif. J'ai pris la version alu Silver et j'en suis ravi, surtout avec son bracelet assorti. Si tu veux mon avis ==> économise 156 €


----------



## Lolo43d (8 Avril 2019)

@NSI : avec cet argent ainsi gagné, un premium bracelet Lucrin personnalisé (surpiqure, marquage...)  pourrait ainsi embellir la montre elle moins premium en Aluminium 

Ou alors simplement "craqué" pour la totale


----------



## NSI (8 Avril 2019)

"Le meilleur moyen de résister à la tentation est d'y céder" a dit Oscar Wilde  Lacher prise fait du bien parfois quand on en a les moyens. C'est ma devise ==> carpe diem !!


----------



## Lolo43d (8 Avril 2019)

@NSI : et bien, j'adore cette citation et ta devise  !!


----------



## Vanton (9 Avril 2019)

On peut s’amuser avec l’app Watch sans avoir de Watch désormais ?! Au départ elle ne proposait que quelques pubs pour l’Apple Watch et l’interface de jumelage...

Sinon, pour revenir au sujet... J’aimerais t’aider mais tu as posé beaucoup de questions et je vais certainement oublier des choses. 
Déjà le choix le plus important c’est la taille. La 40mm propose environ le même écran que l’ancienne 42 dans un emballage moins encombrant qui ira mieux sur de petits poignets. Sur un poignet de rugbyman en revanche ça peut vite faire assez rikiki. Et la 44mm passera bien mieux. Peu de différences à l’usage entre les deux versions en tout cas. 

Par contre pour les bracelets ça se complique. La 42 se vendait mieux que la 38 et il est probable que la 44 se vende mieux que la 40. Ça se ressent beaucoup sur l’offre de bracelets en occasion et même en neuf. On trouve beaucoup plus de choses pour les grands modèles. Ensuite Apple segmente. Le petit modèle est plus dirigé vers les femmes : le double tour Hermès lui est réservé. Et la plupart des bracelets plus masculins ne sont pas compatibles. C’est valable pour les bracelets cuir Apple aussi. Le petit modèle se coltine le Boucle moderne assez féminin et n’a pas accès au Boucle cuir matelassé... 

Pour les modèles Hermès, il a quelques différences avec les modèles normaux. Comme d’autres l’ont dit, le packaging est orange et met le partenariat en évidence. Ensuite la montre comporte le logo Hermès gravé à côté du logo Apple. Il y a des cadrans exclusifs et des coloris de cadrans exclusifs, de mémoire le orange Hermès. Et petite différence oubliée par mes confrères... : un bracelet Sport orange avec le logo Hermès sur le clou est fourni dans la boîte en plus du bracelet cuir. Ce qui fait une économie de 59€. C’est toujours ça de gagné. 
Mais oui cette collection se paye cher... Clairement l’accès à la marque Hermès a un coût. 

Pour ce qui est des finitions... C’est assez simple cette année. Il y a deux matières : alu et inox. Et trois couleurs pour chaque matière : argent, gris (ou noir) sidéral et or. Honnêtement le gros des ventes se fait sur la alu gris sidéral. Je pense que c’est au bas mot 50% de la production, si ce n’est plus. Si tu veux quelque chose d’un peu original, évite ce modèle. Il est très passe partout et moderne, il ne manque pas d’élégance, mais il est hyper commun.

Ensuite, Apple ne s’est jamais vraiment donnée la peine de vendre des bracelets compatibles esthétiquement avec ses boîtiers de couleur... Quasiment tous les bracelets vendus à l’unité depuis 2015 ont été conçus pour des montres argent. Avec des clous, passants, boucles ou attaches argent, qui peuvent facilement jurer avec des boîtiers d’une autre couleur, si tu es regardant sur les détails. Personnellement voir une attache argent sur un boîtier gris sidéral me donne des haut-le-cœur... Si tu es ok pour garder le bracelet vendu avec ta montre (et toujours parfaitement coordonné... preuve qu’ils savent le faire...) tu peux choisir n’importe quelle couleur. Et notamment le splendide modèle or inox à bracelet milanais... Mais si tu veux changer régulièrement de bracelets, un modèle argent te simplifiera la vie. D’autant qu’il rendra les rayures moins visibles que les modèles colorés qui laissent apparaître le métal argent en dessous si on les fait trop copiner avec un mur...

Quant à la finition... Alu ou inox, c’est une affaire de goût et de moyens. Le modèle alu est plus sensible aux rayures au niveau du verre. Celui des modèles inox est de meilleure facture et vieillit mieux (merci le saphir...). Mais il diminue un peu la luminosité de l’écran. Par contre le boîtier inox argent prend très vite les micro rayures. Le modèle alu y est nettement moins sensible. À noter que le modèle noir sidéral (inox donc) a un traitement DLC qui lui donne son coloris et qui est très résistant aux rayures lui. 

Un truc m’a amusé en te voyant comparer les cadrans sur de simples critères esthétiques. Tu verras vite que les cadrans les plus dépouillés s’avèrent franchement frustrants et qu’il est bien plus utile et pratique de choisir ceux qui comportent plusieurs complications. Ça évite de fouiller dans les menus, ce qui est assez fastidieux. Cette montre n’est jamais aussi pratique que lorsqu’elle t’apporte l’info sans manipulations.


----------



## Lolo43d (9 Avril 2019)

@Vanton 

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse vraiment très complète ! Elle me permet vraiment d'autres visions que mes idées 

_Concernant l'application Watch :_ elle donne en effet un très bon aperçu des possibilités de la montre 

_Concernant tes remarques judicieuses sur les bracelets :_ étant d'allure (très) mince, je privilégie plutôt les modèles en 40mm. Et oui j'avais bien remarqué que les magnifiques bracelets Hermès à plusieurs couleurs "masculines" ne sont malheureusement proposés qu'en 44mm. En effet, très juste pour les bracelets Apple aussi. Bien que les Boucles Modernes "Bleuet" ou "Red" me conviendrait... Heureusement que des maroquineries comme Lucrin proposent tous les types de cuirs dans toutes les tailles et toutes les couleurs. Même les adaptateurs sont proposés en argentés ou gris / noir !
> La fourchette de prix étant exactement la même que les bracelets cuirs d'Apple, c'est à dire, autour des 150€, je pensais réaliser ma prochaine commande de bracelet chez Lucrin.

_Concernant l'achat d'une montre à plusieurs centaines d'euros :_ je préfèrerais en effet avoir un modèle un peu plus "original" et "premium" que la moyenne. Après, nous pourrions ajouter que la rareté de la montre est autant fonction du boitier que du bracelet. Par exemple, prendre un "simple" boitier en aluminium mais avec un bracelet personnalisé et marqué de ses initiales ou un bracelet Hermès pourrait, je pense, attirer les regards. C'est aussi un des intérêts de ces montres 
Tu dis que le "gros des ventes" est l'alu gris sidéral, ce ne serait pas l'alu argent plutôt ?
_
Concernant le choix du modèle :_ j'hésite donc toujours entre :
- Apple Watch 4 - GPS - 40mm - Boitier en aluminium à 379€ (prix prom)
- Apple Watch 4 - GPS + Cellular - 40mm - Boitier en acier à 535€ (prix promo)

À  savoir aussi que des nouveaux modèles sortent dans 5 mois.
Sachant aussi que les 535€ étaient déjà proposés début février sur Amazon.it. Une petite réduction supplémentaire serait la bienvenue 

L'écart de prix me paraît très élevé pour le modèle acier. Avec la crainte supplémentaire d'y perdre à la revente.
Plus ça va, plus un "simple" modèle de "base" accompagné d'un superbe bracelet m'attire !

Et concernant le choix des cadrans, l'avenir me le dira 

Encore un grand Merci en tous cas


----------



## Vanton (9 Avril 2019)

Lolo43d a dit:


> @Vanton
> 
> Étant d'allure (très) mince, je privilégie plutôt les modèles en 40mm. Et oui j'avais bien remarqué que les magnifiques bracelets Hermès à plusieurs couleurs "masculines" ne sont malheureusement proposés qu'en 44mm. En effet, très juste pour les bracelets Apple aussi. Bien que les Boucles Modernes "Bleuet" ou "Red" me conviendrait... Heureusement que des maroquineries comme Lucrin proposent tous les types de cuirs dans toutes les tailles et toutes les couleurs. Même les adaptateurs sont proposés en argentés ou gris / noir !
> 
> ...


Bon choix si tu es mince que de prendre la 40mm. C’est le choix que j’ai fait également, après presque 4 ans de 42mm un peu grosse. 

Pour les bracelets Boucle moderne Apple, je trouve simplement la boucle magnétique trop grosse. Et le bracelet un poil fin. Mais c’est une question de goût. 

Attention avec les attaches tierces... Je viens de regarder chez Lucrin et ils ne proposent que des attaches argent brillant ou gris sidéral. Personnellement je ne suis vraiment pas fan des attaches brillantes sur le boîtier mat de la version alu... Mais beaucoup s’en accommodent. Tu noteras cependant que Lucrin privilégie les modèles inox sur son site [emoji6]







Je suis convaincu, en fonction de ce que je vois dans la rue, que le modèle gris sidéral est largement plus vendu que les autres. D’ailleurs les précommandes voient chaque année les modèles gris sidéral être pris d’assaut et leur délai de livraison s’allonger inexorablement. C’est clairement leur best seller [emoji4]

Le modèle acier se revend très très mal... Surtout en 40mm. Il faut presque le brader au prix du modèle alu pour le voir partir rapidement. On trouve en occasion des Series 4 à bracelet milanais pour 500/600€, seulement vieilles de quelques mois, alors que c’est un modèle à 800€ au catalogue. Il y en a une dorée à Lille à 500€ depuis un bon moment sur leboncoin. Et une argent est partie à 590 à Bordeaux il y a une ou deux semaines.


----------



## Lolo43d (10 Avril 2019)

J'ai pourtant regardé en détail le site de Lucrin mais je n'avais même pas remarqué que les attaches étant plutôt adaptées à l'acier qu'à l'aluminium  Tu as un oeil d'expert décidément !

Après quelques autres recherches sur Internet, je suis tombé sur le même modèle qu'Amazon.It mais chez "asgoodasnew" :
- Apple Watch 4 - *GPS & Cellular* - 40mm - Boitier en *acier inoxydable* - Bracelet Sport noir : 569€ (code promo de 20€ déduit)
https://asgoodasnew.fr/index.php?cl...4761963&anid=1b03913eebf4d78fb38f231f9f2df64c
Connaissez-vous ce site ?
Ce qui m'amène aussi à une autre question : mais pourquoi ce modèle précis d'Apple Watch en acier est-il le *seul* pour lequel une telle réduction se présente (environ 23%) ?
- Même modèle en *blanc* chez Cdiscount à 625€ (code promo de 15€ déduit)
https://www.cdiscount.com/telephoni...0mm-boitier/f-144710906-app0190198928849.html

Bonne soirée à tous


----------

